# I need to overclock my graphics card



## Linuxcomputersolutio (Mar 6, 2008)

I run a Thinkpad 570e its only 500MHz and 320Mb Ram but that's quite sufficient using Mandriva-Linux the problem is the Neomagic graphics   I have a DVD burner but the graphics card isn't man enough(2Mg) to show DVDs or play mpg files.  It's surface mounted Not in a socket so I cannot change it. Has anyone used an overclocking utility under Wine,?and if they have can they talk to me. an overclocking utility under Wine?  And if they have can they talk to me.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

there is one in overclockix's live CD i will copy it and throw it up here when i get home


----------



## xfire (Mar 6, 2008)

http://reference.techpowerup.com/Linux/Unix_overclocking_tools


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

xfire said:


> http://reference.techpowerup.com/Linux/Unix_overclocking_tools



and i just removed the spam form that...


----------



## xfire (Mar 6, 2008)

All that was Spam
Didnt know that. It looked so proper with all those links(though I didnt really click them.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 6, 2008)

xfire said:


> All that was Spam
> Didnt know that. It looked so proper with all those links(though I didnt really click them.



yea it was it took all of 10seconds to fix it though


----------



## Ripper3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Control+A, Delete tends to get rid of spam pretty quickly in my experience.
Oh, and the DVD playback will be most likely affected greatly by your processor, so if you can find a cheap processor upgrade somewhere, you might give that a try instead.


----------

